# "Windows of Hope"



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Set up by Michael Lomonico to aide the devisted families who lost loved ones at Windows on the World and Wild Blue. 
I heard him speaking on New York and Co. on WNYC, WNYE radio in NY.
If anyone wants to help them please look them up, if you can't find them yet, I will get you the info tomorrow or try:
WNYC.org.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I found the following on the epicurious web site:

Victims' Families Relief Fund
Many cooks and kitchen staff were among those who perished in the destruction of the World Trade Center's twin towers on September 11 — from short-order cooks in little cafés throughout the buildings to Windows on the World staff on the 107th floor. The last estimate shows that more than 80 Windows employees are on the missing list. Normally, Windows is not open or staffed at that time of day, but they were serving a special business breakfast for 300 people on that fateful morning.

Beacon, Windows on the World's sister restaurant, has established an official fund:

THE WINDOW OF HOPE FAMILY RELIEF FUND
c/o Beacon Restaurant
25 West 56th Street
New York, NY 10019

Also, Les Dames d'Escoffier International (LDEI), named in honor of the great French chef August d'Escoffier, is a nonprofit organization of women in the culinary field. This organization has set up a fund for the families of those who died. The International Association of Culinary Professionals (IACP) is supporting this fund as well. 

If you would like to contribute to the Les Dames fund, please make your check out to:

LDEI/LA KITCHEN FUND 

And mail it to:

LDEI/LA KITCHEN FUND
20863 Bentron Street
Woodland Hills, CA 91384

Les Dames has assured its membership that all the money collected will go to a central fund for the victims' families.


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

There is a story in this weeks dining section on the NY times website very sad there is like 79 employees missing.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

One note of warning to all you kind people who'd like to help the families of the WTC attacks-many charitable organizations use up as much as 75% of all donations for the needy due to administrative costs. Remember the United Way scandal of a few years ago? 
The New York Times has established a fund for the victims' families and has promised that 100% of all funds collected will go directly to those in need. 
I intend no ill-will to Micheal Lamonico-he must be absolutely torn apart! It's just that the more money is concentrated in an organized and reputable spot, the quicker those in need will see the benefit. 
Sorry, folks, I'm just a little more suspicious than I was a week ago. Especially since I got a call from someone soliciting donations over the phone, happy to bill it to my credit card. Yeah, right. 
Don't fall for the scam artists, my friends-there are more than enough out there.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Very wise advice. Thank you.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Just a crazy side note....last night during the Presidents speech our door bell rang (about 8:30). It was a person selling ADT home security systems. WHAT AN INSENSITIVE STUPID COMPANY! Playing on peoples fears.... and they couldn't take the time off from scaring people to listen to our President!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

This was on the Today show this morning. Tom Valente [sp?] a chef friend of Michael Lomonaco, came up with the idea of chefs donating 10% of an evening's proceeds to this fund to help the victims. He said that as of now, around 1300 restaurants around the country and in England and Argentina will be participating on Thursday, October 11, 2001.

I think it sounds like a terrific idea.


----------

